# Sentra GXE in progress...



## BobbyJ (Nov 26, 2005)

Not even close to lookin anything like half of the cars i seen.. but its a start... i dont have pics of my inside neons yet, ill take them tonight...

vote and leave suggestions..
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2193701


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Not bad, LED windshield squirters are teh lame IMO, but besides that, it looks like a nice toy that'll bring you many miles of fun, and music. :thumbup:


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

maybe converting the center piece of the trunk to black ?

other then that.....just keep it clean.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Good start but don't the police hassle you with green turn signals?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I'm not a fan of the green lights, or the blury pics.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

green lights are rice-alicious...


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> green lights are rice-alicious...


http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=111958

Please read.....this goes for EVERYONE....not just N.A.H. 

NO MORE Derogatory comments......you can always just say....."green lights aren't my style".


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

my bad my bad...

"green lights arent my style..."


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> "green lights arent my style..."


...better....


----------



## BobbyJ (Nov 26, 2005)

iron tom said:


> Good start but don't the police hassle you with green turn signals?


 they did once.. but i dunno why.. becuz the only colors that are illegal are red and blue..and in my Drivin Handbook it says u must has red warning lights in rear,red break lights, turn signals in rear and front and clear head lights in front (bright and dim)..

are they illegal?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

BobbyJ said:


> they did once.. but i dunno why.. becuz the only colors that are illegal are red and blue..and in my Drivin Handbook it says u must has red warning lights in rear,red break lights, turn signals in rear and front and clear head lights in front (bright and dim)..
> 
> are they illegal?


the front turn singals can only be amber. ONLY.

rear turn signals can be either amber or red. ONLY.


----------

